# Heads Up ~ Pork Butts BOGO at Kroger Affiliate.



## thirdeye (Sep 24, 2021)

This is great deal, and I'm predicting my store will sell out before Monday which is the last day. My free butt was a $ 25 one, making the actual cost around $1.45/lb.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 24, 2021)

25lb butt? You sure it isn’t a horse?


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 24, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> 25lb butt? You sure it isn’t a horse?


Or a pigasauras:)


----------



## xbubblehead (Sep 24, 2021)

Pretty stupid store making the larger of the two free on a BOGO!!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 24, 2021)

Good deal.


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 25, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> 25lb butt? You sure it isn’t a horse?





jcam222 said:


> Or a pigasauras:)





xbubblehead said:


> Pretty stupid store making the larger of the two free on a BOGO!!


Good catch!  That should have been $25.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 25, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Good catch!  That should have been $25.


That sounds better


----------

